# What's your favourite skyscraper style?



## Taco (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep. This is thread for discussion about architectural style what have used at skyscrapers or why not any building.
If there is some style missing, please note me.

*EDIT:****! There happened some error in system or me and I didn't create poll. Could somebody help me?*

I tried search function and I don't found anything similar threads, so I decide to make new one.

Here's some pictures about styles:

1.Modern









2.Soviet









3.Functionalism









4.Old Fashioned/Old









5.Ecological









6.Conservative









7.Imagination Flows









8.Dynamic (moving)








http://www.dynamicarchitecture.net/

My personal favourites are Dynamic, Functionalism, Ecological and Imagination flows. But I have chose one and that is Ecological style. 
It would be great if architects mix ecological building style with others. That's one reason why I am fan of Foster+Partners. 

*EDIT:****! There happened some error in system or me and I didn't create poll. Could somebody help me?*


----------



## Tvrtko (Nov 12, 2007)

My favorite would have to be either Soviet or Modern. I'm not a big fan of the Old style.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Art Deco :cheers:

im guessing fits the 'old fashion/old' group

and modern too :cheers2:


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

I like the design of modern and dynamic structures........


----------



## PresidentBjork (Apr 29, 2007)

What can I say? - Art Deco, Art Moderne, - always on top.

But I have developed a penchant for good clean modern, international, even good ol' Brutalism.

In fact I can appreciate most, just not Po-mo :tongue:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

can't say...i love all


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

Without question my favorite is the "Old Fashioned, Art Deco" sky scrapers!!!


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

Modern + Dynamic


----------



## melbguy (Jan 23, 2007)

i would sayyy Dynamic and Modern


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Art Deco (olde style), Modern and yes...SOVIET!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Imagination Flows, Modern and a bit of Functionalism! :cheers:


----------



## Rohne (Feb 20, 2007)

Old fashioned!!!
Modern/dynamic and conservative are also not bad


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES (Sep 25, 2005)

PO MO!


----------



## OMH (Aug 21, 2007)

i like more modern styles like this:








or most other modern buildings,but i hate neo-historical style,i think its just ugly trying to copy old buildings!


----------



## Barret (Apr 27, 2007)

Industrialism!!! (though i suppose its a branch of modernism) e.g Lloyds of London:










I love cross braces, bare metal and concrete, exterior elevators etc...

But from the Selection you've given us, id have to say Modern and Art Deco


----------



## Artemis (Jul 2, 2006)

Mostly functional or brutalism. I like extremes thats maybe cause i am bauhaus fan --> form follows function!


----------



## Unionstation13 (Aug 31, 2006)

I love old fashioned skyscrapers.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Beaux-arts


----------



## kon133 (Jan 6, 2007)

Modern :cheers:


----------



## SEAfan (Feb 13, 2006)

Art Deco! :master: 

Um, old fashioned.


----------

